# My cuddle bug Hercules



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I haven't posted any pics of Herc in a while, and I've got a few really cute ones with my phone in the last couple weeks. Excuse the picture quality, my phone takes terrible photos. Just wanted to share with you all my sweet boy doing his favorite thing...cuddling![attachment=2:1ip463vw]Herc 57 shrunk.JPG[/attachment:1ip463vw][attachment=1:1ip463vw]Herc 58 shrunk.JPG[/attachment:1ip463vw][attachment=0:1ip463vw]Herc cuddle 3 shrunk.JPG[/attachment:1ip463vw]


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hercules is so adorable! The last picture is too sweet!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I love the squishy look!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

<sigh>...this is the way I imagine Snarf looking when he sleeps on me...


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> The last picture is too sweet!


That was actually last night, after I cut his nails. He let me cuddle him for a good hour while I studied. He melts my heart sometimes. 



Quilled1 said:


> I love the squishy look!


He's actually not that squishy, just the way the pic turned out. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Herc is such a cuttie-pie. I also love the last picture. He looks so comfy & content. Herc's a happy, handsome hog.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, all three pictures are my favorite, I can't choose just one!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> <sigh>...this is the way I imagine Snarf looking when he sleeps on me...


oh my - Herc is such a cutie-patoutie....no signs of that wild boy image.... :lol: 
I'm with MissC...I don't so much get to cuddle with a hedgie so much as the blankie that the hedgie is in! :roll:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> no signs of that wild boy image.... :lol:


Bahahaha...and you all thought I had a frat boy for a hedgie


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> RalphsMum said:
> 
> 
> > no signs of that wild boy image.... :lol:
> ...


I think he's just got you fooled, sister.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Gorgeous boy


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

He is just too darn cute.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Love the second pic... I am a big fan of the "squished" look, it means they're extra happy ^_^


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> I'm with MissC...I don't so much get to cuddle with a hedgie so much as the blankie that the hedgie is in! :roll:


I'm thinking of screening a pic of Snarf on his fave hedgie bag so at least I feel like I'm petting him. :roll:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

They're all great but I love the second picture the most! I wanna squish him :lol:


----------

